# Interior/fiberglass pictures



## jarrods Customs (Jul 30, 2008)

71 cutlass interior i just got done with. let me no what you think


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

not bad homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 a hell of alot of sanding there!

nice work, like the color, like a blood red?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

whoa......i'm diggin' the center console!

those front door pods are sweet too, nice work.

did you do it yourself? or have a shop do it.

either way the installer gets :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jarrods Customs (Jul 30, 2008)

I actually own a shop doing car interiors and custom fiberglass work. It took about a month for all the fiberglass work in that car.


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jarrods Customs_@Aug 5 2008, 06:01 PM~11268676
> *I actually own a shop doing car interiors and custom fiberglass work.  It took about a month for all the fiberglass work in that car.
> *


a month of full days i'm sure! wow, customer must have been pumped. look real nice, thanks for sharing.

got any other pics?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

post more pics of ur work jarrods Customs


----------

